# When to worry about a fursuit commission?



## Delmi (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello~! I'm in a bit of a rut, and hopefully I can find some advice here. I commissioned my first fursuit around June-July 2016, and finished paying for it November 2016. The maker does not do deadlines, but said they would likely be finished around early 2017. After radio silence for quite a few months, I emailed them in March 2017 to check in. They said they had delays, which is fine and understandable, and that it would be finished late 2017. I attended my first furry con, and after seeing some suits in action, I wanted to make some adjustments to the build. I sent an email in May, and never got a response. About a week ago, they updated their FA (which they don't do often) and I noted them there as well to see if they got my email. I've still received no response.

So my question is - is it too early to worry about whether the suit will actually be completed? This is my first fursuit, so I'm not sure how long waits usually take. I could totally be jumping the gun here, but it's a lot of money to spend and it worries me a bit to not have any idea what's going on.

TLDR: Commissioned first suit, haven't heard from maker in months, do I take action or keep being patient?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 20, 2017)

The fursuit maker should be communicating with you as long as you are not spamming their email box or something. Even if they just send a message saying it's in progress. I'd also think they should be willing to send a progress photo or two if it has been a while. Delays are understandable but a lack of communication comes off as fishy to me. I'd be patient if they say it is being done but, at the same time, I'd still expect a response now and then when regarding inquiries. If I bought something from say, eBay and I had not gotten a response from the person I bought it from for *months *when trying to ask about something regarding the product, you better believe I'd be worried about it and asking them what's going on. I don't expect to have a chat room going but I do expect to have some sort of communication set up for updates now and then.

If they say it will be finished late 2017 I suppose you can only be patient, but they should at least be responding to your inquiries. No one is so busy to the point where they can't send a short reply back to a question from their customer for *months*. It comes off as unprofessional. So I guess what I am saying is don't be afraid to light a fire under their fuzzy butts if they are not responding at all for this long.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 20, 2017)

...that sounds pretty awful. No deadlines is understandable but if it takes you a year and a half to complete a fursuit someone spent A lot of money on there's a real issue there. The lack of communication, for someone whos supposed to start a business, is a huge red flag.

I think a safe bet is to always go with someone who's got experience under their belt in making fursuit and handling customers. Someone who doesnt have much in the way of previous clients or does it very cheaply is probably not experienced enough to handle the job.


I dont want to be a dick about it either if it were me. I dont know what's going on with them maybe their having a rough time. I would firmly, yet calmly and respectfully, prod them something along the lines of "Hello, I understand if circumstances happen and I'm willing to wait. However, as a commissioner I'm feeling a little worried about progress, and the lack of communication and long wait time isn't ideal, if you could please collaborate more efficiently with me due to the fact that this investment is very important to me I would appreciate it.

I look forward to continued progress on this project, thanks".


If the progress afterwards is more interactive and they finish it in a more prompt manner, great! If not...um, maybe a refund is in order? If not even that it might be time to post a "buyer's beware" and stuff. Hopefully it wont have to come to such a dire step, though.


----------



## Delmi (Jun 20, 2017)

Ah thank you both for the advice! I really just didn't want to be THAT commissioner that's super naggy/pushy, so it's good to hear others think maybe some prodding is in order. Thanks!


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 21, 2017)

There are two sides of the coin. On one, yeah it takes a very long time to create the art that is a fursuit. On the other...it's a large investment that you're putting on the line. For that sort of money, communication should be a given. Now I can't say on the questions of adjustments, but if they can't give any sort of status updates then I'd be concerned as well.


----------



## Delmi (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah, it's a tricky situation because I do know fursuits take months and months to make. That being said, the maker definitely has not even started on mine, even though I made the commission over a year ago. They haven't even asked for my measurements or anything yet :/


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 25, 2017)

That's scary. I have no experience with this kind of thing though. Maybe try to let them know very clearly that you are not rushing them to get on the project but you need feedback and communication immediately or else you will be really worried about your money.


----------



## Delmi (Jun 26, 2017)

It's scary indeed. I tried talking to the maker today through telegram, and many other customers were telling me they were having the same experience  No one seems to know what this person is doing with all the money, because many have paid but not even the materials have been purchased yet


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 27, 2017)

Maybe say respond something within (x time) or you'll take action. I'm not sure what actions you can take though. If she really just takes your money you can probably talk to the police in their area, talk to the better business bureau (though I don't know if that's just companies) or talk with your credit card company. I know my dad got scammed on something once and it got sorted out by him going to the local police in their area. I'm not saying necessarilly to take that route imediately.. just if they realy don't do anything.


----------

